# who else here likes to do outreach??



## agent A (Sep 12, 2022)

hey all
so I'm an academic. I received my master's degree in ecosystem sciences from the University of Rhode Island last year and I'm a PhD student at Colorado State University
outreach is always a fun thing for me to do. I'm quite passionate about it! I did a number of programs in RI with local schools and I even ran some moth week events and had visitors at the county fair! here are some pics of me in action!
my moth larvae at NMW
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="" title="_DSC6876"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/4324/36034056112_7310509f85_5k.jpg" width="5120" height="3418" alt="_DSC6876"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
I explain some of the larvae
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="" title="_DSC6900"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/4324/36200392485_b2fcd18c23_5k.jpg" width="5120" height="3418" alt="_DSC6900"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
me, Kate, Ada, and a lamp
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="" title="_DSC6928"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/4309/36034054252_6b239525d5_5k.jpg" width="5120" height="3418" alt="_DSC6928"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

here's that whole album, courtesy of Marian Goldsmith








07.26.17 RINHS moth night


National Moth Week at East Farm, Univ. Rhode Island




www.flickr.com





I've done the URI SMILE program, where we cater to underrepresented groups from elementary schools, and I currently work with the CSU bug zoo to educate students in Fort Collins about inverts! I'll dig up some more outreach images later!!


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2022)

here's one of our charter school activities: pumpkin bouquets!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 12, 2022)

Nice, each fall I used to make a vase filled with wildflowers & put in the shop, all The guys got a kick out of it. After hubby died, I stopped.


----------



## Cosmic Kitten (Sep 13, 2022)

agent A said:


> hey all
> so I'm an academic. I received my master's degree in ecosystem sciences from the University of Rhode Island last year and I'm a PhD student at Colorado State University
> outreach is always a fun thing for me to do. I'm quite passionate about it! I did a number of programs in RI with local schools and I even ran some moth week events and had visitors at the county fair! here are some pics of me in action!
> my moth larvae at NMW
> ...



This is absolutely wonderful! I dunno that I have it in me to run something like that, but I do wish our city kept up the program we had had for it. I was interested in participating. Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 14, 2022)

agent A said:


> here's one of our charter school activities: pumpkin bouquets!


Were those pictures taken in Rhode Island or Colorado? They put me in an autumn state of mind.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 14, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> Nice, each fall I used to make a vase filled with wildflowers & put in the shop, all The guys got a kick out of it. After hubby died, I stopped.


Sorry for your lose Rebecca. No reason you can't decorate for yourself though, right?


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 14, 2022)

agent A said:


> here's one of our charter school activities: pumpkin bouquets!


That looks like so much funnnnn. I wanna do outreach. : (


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 14, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> Nice, each fall I used to make a vase filled with wildflowers & put in the shop, all The guys got a kick out of it. After hubby died, I stopped.


That makes me wonder, would he have wanted you to stop? If silly little things like that brought not just you two joy, but others, I feel like maybe it wouldn't be so bad to put together a little vase. It's up to you though.


----------



## agent A (Sep 14, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Were those pictures taken in Rhode Island or Colorado? They put me in an autumn state of mind.


Rhode Island. I need to dig up the Colorado outreach pics
I gotta be choosy about the events I do here. Sometimes our outreaches happen in tiny, echoey rooms that they crowd 9128547281 people into and the sound just becomes too much and I have to leave
what's worse is that even though one of my ear canals is narrower than normal, I still hear really well and so sounds in general bother me


----------



## kurlyq101 (Sep 14, 2022)

I don't work with any organization currently to do outreach FOR, but I have been thinking about bringing one of my mantises to visit my senior residents! Maybe close to Halloween (so long as they're not molting), because by then I will have some more experience with handling/ their temperament. And since it's spoopy season I could market the event like "meet a real life monster!" and teach them about the wonderful horrors of mantis life.


----------



## agent A (Sep 14, 2022)

kurlyq101 said:


> I don't work with any organization currently to do outreach FOR, but I have been thinking about bringing one of my mantises to visit my senior residents! Maybe close to Halloween (so long as they're not molting), because by then I will have some more experience with handling/ their temperament. And since it's spoopy season I could market the event like "meet a real life monster!" and teach them about the wonderful horrors of mantis life.


I'd work with a less skittish species tbh
maybe get some _Hierodula _or _Phyllocrania_ or something. _Deroplatys _and _Popa_ are also ideal! males of the _Stagmomantis _not only have super short lives, they really resent being handled. Same goes for things like _Creobroter _and _Miomantis _


----------



## kurlyq101 (Sep 15, 2022)

agent A said:


> I'd work with a less skittish species tbh
> maybe get some _Hierodula _or _Phyllocrania_ or something. _Deroplatys _and _Popa_ are also ideal! males of the _Stagmomantis _not only have super short lives, they really resent being handled. Same goes for things like _Creobroter _and _Miomantis _


that's a great tip! thank you! maybe i will just bring them to be looked at then & not take them out

oddly enough, i do think that one of them hates it worse than the other. they're always trying to climb up to my head i'm pretty sure


----------

